# EOS R32 from Russia Moscow



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hello ! My name is Maxim and I am sick with Volkswagen for a long time.
*My grandfather also owned jetta mk2, but then love was not felt)
But when my father bought himself a jetta mk3, then I fell in love with the Volkswagen brand. 
These are very simple in construction and reliable cars. Indeed - the people's brand!
Personal Volkswagen I bought at the end of 2011 and, just then, without knowing it, I fell in love with this brand even more.








FULLY STOCK
It all started with simple tuning - rims. And then more and more .. well, just like a drug)








After changing the rims on the first personal vw jetta mk3, I went on to change the cabin to leather interior VAGSPORT, changing the suspension to a coilovers, updating the interior and exterior in general.












































But, this post is not about the jet, but about my current and very beloved Volkswagen eos.
I bought it in 2014 in March. I just wanted an atmospheric 2.0 engine (because there were no other atmospheric, the rest are all turbo) and it was the manual gearbox, DSG did not want from the principle. The only car that suited me was in the city for 700 kilometers from me ... I had to buy train tickets and rush to a dream)

So I saw it for the first time on the site about the sale of cars :

















And this is the first photo of my eos!


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

The rest will be written a little later))) 0


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

First roof open in april'14 with my girlfriend


----------



## pachaphoto (Feb 15, 2016)

PRIVET ETO POLNY PIZDETS!

Greetings from Moscow!


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

Fully stock ))








And so on. And then I started a little tuning.
First of all, I bought the rims. It was a RH Wheels on 18x8j parameters


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

pachaphoto said:


> PRIVET ETO POLNY PIZDETS!
> 
> Greetings from Moscow!


:laugh::screwy::wave:


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

Later, unfortunately, these wheels had to be sold ... because incompetent auto mechanics in the service broke my roof ... I needed money for repair / replacement! Since the official dealer in Moscow could not help, it was decided to change the whole roof in an unofficial service for cabriolets.









For replacement was purchased a second-hand roof in Poland


















After replacing the roof completely painted the car. With full body dismantling
)


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

*small changes in recent times*

Hi all 
At last small changes in recent times what i do - it's a install cornsilk beige interior instead stock black


BEFORE : 










AFTER: ))










AFTER ))))))))



















during the color change operation :sly:

























Working in a monkey position


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

*rcd 330 +*

Install the rcd 330+ instead delphi rcd 510









The sound is good, only if you listen through a bluetooth or flash card


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

The next post will be write about my engine swap from 2.0 FSI to 3.2 MPI + 4motion and DSG )))))


And now - some winter PICs )


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

So, let's begin. First of all, I needed to find spare parts for the swap.
Since buying spare parts separately from each other is inexpedient and expensive, I decided to buy a car entirely. Since in Russia, Europe, the United States and England such cars (golf mk5 R32, audi a3 3.2) are expensive, and their condition is not the best, I decided to look for a car in Japan. And I was not mistaken))) :laugh:


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

"Why did not I buy a 2.0 TFSI" - you ask me. The answer will be very simple. For a long time, even very long time I wanted VR6. And when I learned that there is a golf 5 R32, I realized - here it is. But I also liked the Volkswagen eos) which in fact is the same Volkswagen Golf of the fifth generation.
In Russia Volkswagen eos is very rare. And since he is rare - people are afraid of him. Especially afraid of the roof! ) And if you bought a Volkswagen eos in Russia, know - most likely you will be selling it for a very long time. So as not to engage in sales, I decided, as they say in Russia, "to kill two rabbits with one bullet at a time" and as a result, I will have the golf I 32 desired and the rare Volkswagen eos.


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

After a long search and useless rates, losing lots in the Japanese auto auction, my future car appears. This Audi A3 3.2 quattro in the body of 8p, with a run of 52800 kilometers (~ 32800 miles), that car has a rating of 4 stars, which means the car is in excellent condition. Better - this 5 stars - it's a new car.
I did not immediately get it to buy. In the first attempt of the seller did not arrange the price for which I wanted to buy a car. My thoughts were as follows: "Well, then it's not destiny." Another loss at the auction. "
But what was my surprise when after about a week it appears again! Only in another city)


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

First photos after good purchase.
The final price of the car was ~1900 $ ( price tag without customs clearance and delivery to Russia.)












































And almost the most important detail of the purchase. So say cherry on the cake:
:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hello everyone) I do not know why I'm writing this here, if no one answers. Well, if I have already started, I will finish my story to the end. Topic viewers are available)


Ok.










So. The next step was the mandatory car body-sawing.





















Yes, it is very a pity to saw such a car, but otherwise it simply does not import into the territory of Russia (legally).
The car body is sawed to ensure that the customs clearance of parts, not the whole car. This is a common practice of importing whole cars to Russia. Some people even make later documents for such cars, after which they are repaired and driven by such cars and even sold ... the saddest thing is that in a traffic accident such an automobile kills people, and does not protect ..

















You can google more photos with russian tag " распил дтп "


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

Who thought that the car in this form will go to Russia - you did not guess)
The next step is to put the car on special brackets. The car is completely mobile. But at the same time all liquidities merge, all ( or almost all :laugh: ) are removed airbags.








Looks like a patient after surgery eace:


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi all who is read this ! )))))))))) :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: eace: eace: eace: eace: eace: eace:

The next step is a long wait.
I waited for my car from Japan, about 4 months.
4 months of bad sleep ))) I was very worried at that moment
I will say right away - the payment for the car was almost immediately the full cost.
The end price of car was.. (with all the declarations and with delivery, and body saw's) was ~ $ 5500


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow it hurts to see a clean 3 door A3 cut up! I'd have traded my Eos 3.2 for it in a heartbeat :laugh: Keep up the work. It'll be worth the hassle a VR eos sounds great with the top down!


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

Blade3562 said:


> Wow it hurts to see a clean 3 door A3 cut up! I'd have traded my Eos 3.2 for it in a heartbeat :laugh: Keep up the work. It'll be worth the hassle a VR eos sounds great with the top down!



:wave:

yep, it hurts to see when a great car like this A3 is cut up. But ... but my beloved car needed sacrifices to become even more beautiful and unusual

:vampire: :vampire: :vampire:


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR !* :biggrinsanta: :biggrinsanta: :biggrinsanta:


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

R32 in action  :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

Some snow fun


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hello everyone! Now I will continue my story about the swap) 
Although, apparently no one is interested, but I will finish it up to the end. :laugh:

As I wrote earlier, I waited many months
This was the most expensive premise in my life) And, of course, the most desired.
And then one day, when I was at work, I received a call from an unknown number on my mobile phone. I picked up the phone and heard the long-awaited "your load arrived, take it." After work, I hired a tow truck to pick up the cargo.
Upon arrival in the transport company, I saw what I dreamed for many nights in a row :

































Then we quickly loaded the car into the tow truck and drove to the auto service


















At that time, I could not believe my eyes. I could not believe that it finally happened that they came, that I was about to do what was planned


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

Upon arrival in the car service, I finally opened the hood to make sure that the most important thing in place


:heart: :heart: :heart:









:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :screwy: :screwy: :screwy: 











In the next posts I'll start to talk directly about the work done


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

Real winter is coming to Russia )))


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

WOW man! Just WOW! I whish you took some pictures of the swap process. How did you even mount the axles and all that


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

theACN said:


> WOW man! Just WOW! I whish you took some pictures of the swap process. How did you even mount the axles and all that



:wave:

I have all the photos of the swap process ))

A little later I will continue to write


----------



## pachaphoto (Feb 15, 2016)

khooy peezdar djeegoordar!
nice eos bro! 
but you know my opinion, rcd330 is piece of...


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

pachaphoto said:


> khooy peezdar djeegoordar!
> nice eos bro!
> but you know my opinion, rcd330 is piece of...




hahaha)))
Thank you, dude ;p

rcd330+
1) looking -good
2) sounds (except tuner) - good
3) display - very good
what else is needed for happiness ?))

what do you see shortcomings ? )


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

For the now i've prepare and restoration of new (old) rims for season. If someone interested. )))
It's a Alphards on 18x8.5j parameters ))



This is the car they were standing on.








The wheels were simply polished.








I wanted to achieve the original, factory kind





























Burr :what:











Had such a kind when I bought them












We proceed to restoration. Welding the rim, correcting the geometry, sandblasting for painting and further groovin the disc.











Then the disc is painted and gets a groove of the star


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

The final view of my rims
eace:


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

Airlift v2 with airlift bags installed


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

Fitted my alphards
and wash my r32 engine


----------



## Robo47 (Oct 13, 2017)

I am glad I stopped by the EOS section to come across this. Very cool build. I would be interested to see the undercarriage from the rear and how much fabrication or modification work went into it to make this all work. :thumbup:


----------



## nepcuk88 (Dec 16, 2016)

Robo47 said:


> I am glad I stopped by the EOS section to come across this. Very cool build. I would be interested to see the undercarriage from the rear and how much fabrication or modification work went into it to make this all work. :thumbup:


:wave:

Im glad that a someone interested this :laugh:


----------

